# Pcola pier 12/26



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Had to get out of the house for a while so I grabed a dozen shrimp from hot spots and hit the beach pier thinking maybe a sheephead or red fish around no sheephead or keeper reds but did manage to catch 1 beautiful little 16" red it was cold and extremely windy so didn't stay long just nice to get out for a couple hours


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

You never know unless you go!

Evan.

Fishing from the Norfolk Canyon to the Gulf of Mexico aboard the GW 330 Express _DAWGONIT._


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice color of blue on the tail.

Tod


----------

